# Jigging Rap Colors



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey I was just wondering what colors and sizes everybody likes for jigging raps and what you catch with that color and size?

For me I like the W2(the smallest size they make) Clown was my best color but firetiger and black and silver have caught fish too. - Bryon


EDIT - I forgot to mention I catch Perch, and Panfish with this


----------



## hardysf (Jan 17, 2008)

W5 in firetiger for walleye, bass, and pike, also have caught perch on em too.

That is my go to lure for jiggin up all else but pannies


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Firetiger...although i didnt catch a single fish on that color all weekend
For some reason...maybe its just in my head...i dont think the smallest size Rap has the same "action" or as much as the next sizes up. Anyone notice that also?


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

#3-for crappi and perch in black/silver,brown/silver,blue/silver
#5 an #7/stinger for walleye.have caught hundreds with this lure so have almost all colors...orange/gold and black/ silver my favorite but have done good on all colors in the past 25 years


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

y2ba said:


> Firetiger...although i didnt catch a single fish on that color all weekend
> For some reason...maybe its just in my head...i dont think the smallest size Rap has the same "action" or as much as the next sizes up. Anyone notice that also?


I've not found that to be the case myself but its possible and this happened to me once that a corner chipped on the tail lip and that was hindering the action of it. - Bryon


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

the old firetiger, not the new one. Also they once made a crayfish looking one that is the best all time color produced but its not made anymore. I use the smallest one but the next size up is what most use. Use a red jensen egg on a single hook instead of treble and you have the ultimate meat fishermans lure.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

I picked up a W3 Glow Red Tiger rap at Gander today. It really glows orange and looks great. You guys might want to take a look at one next time you go - Bryon


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

How about an airplane jig? I think they have better action, and they glow real nice, and they're a bit cheaper. Just my thoughts


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Wardo said:


> How about an airplane jig? I think they have better action, and they glow real nice, and they're a bit cheaper. Just my thoughts


Good question, IME I've never caught anything on them. As far as glowing goes Rapala has three glow colors now. I just got a W3 Glow Red Tiger that has a killer orange glow to it


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

W5 for walleyes

perch
black and silver
chartruce and white


----------



## Tom 26133 (Feb 28, 2007)

My # 1 on hamlin for walleye is the medium shad rap in the glow perch. When i jig pike i like #5 & #7 in the firetiger pattern and a home painted red and white in the #7.


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

W3 or W5 if its deeper water on inland lakes in a perch pattern for eyes. I always replace the treble hook with a little larger,fine wire treble hook.

For river eyes, a W5,W7 or heavier,always go with the lightest weight the current will allow. Silver/Blue Back is alltime go to when nothing else works.
Always have a size range in glow white with a chartreuse green nose as well.
Treble is replaced on these as well with a slightly larger one.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

can you say air brush...
I repaint some in different color patterns...
such as chartreuse with orange belly, hot pink with white dots, all white with pink dots, chartreuse with black dots, try custom painting some of the colors that are a negative baits and get some use out of them. I have been doing this for years.... best color pattern has been the chartreuse and orange, by far .... only have one left in my mix of colors now but will start painting more soon.
best factory paint.[for me]
chartreuse clown
blue& silver 
chartreuse& silver[older pattern]
brown&gold


----------



## Soup du Jour (Sep 19, 2007)

Do you tip the rap with a minnow or minnow head. I have a couple of them and have never caught a fish on them. They look good and have great action but no luck. I have always fished them clean. Thanks Soup


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

For Sure, tip with minnow head or tail. Stick with the jiggin rap, it will produce for you.


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

This will probably sound like a stupid question to many of you but I'm new to ice fishing for walleye. Do you tip a jigging rapala with a whole minnow or just a head or tail? Do you tip the hook on both ends or just one end? If just one end - which end?

thx.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

langkg said:


> This will probably sound like a stupid question to many of you but I'm new to ice fishing for walleye. Do you tip a jigging rapala with a whole minnow or just a head or tail? Do you tip the hook on both ends or just one end? If just one end - which end?
> 
> thx.


i hook a minnow head on the back tail hook,i do good on the fish that way.


----------

